# Gonna try my hand at meade making...



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Pollen is/was a traditional way to add nutrients, but today has largely been supplanted by yeast nutrient. If you are into the traditional thing, please be sure to boil the must with the pollen in it as it contains lots of contaminating organisms.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I added pollen to some batches with no heat treatment and got lovely results. You get an extremely vigorous fermentation and a nice added element. I think a two packages of yeast with a little start in some 100 degree must pretty well overwhelms those wild beasts.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have fermented many batches of honey and water with no yeast in my LAB research.
What I have found it that it takes a long time for these wild yeasts and microbes to do much and when they do it's not much more than a flat soda. IMO you could add any amount of commercial yeasts and it would out compete the wild yeasts.

On that same note when I make 5 gal batches I use about 1/4 of the package and get the same bubbling fermentation as a full package.

Belewsboy, when you make your first batch I would suggest you make a plain batch as well, in my experience some of my first batches did not work they way I expected them to, and if that was all I had to go by I might have quit.

I also did not like what D47 did with mead.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

D 47 fermentations can have problems if the fermentation temperature is above 70F. For below that temp it is my favorite low alcohol mead yeast. If 13% ABV is low alcohol.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Vance G said:


> I added pollen to some batches with no heat treatment and got lovely results. You get an extremely vigorous fermentation and a nice added element.


I wonder if you can use pollen as yeast energizer or nutrients instead of the store bought? I bet it would be superior.


----------

